# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Nikako da menga dođe...

## Lindsay

Htjela bih čuti vaša iskustva. Radi se naime o ciklusima nakon poroda. Ja sam prvu mengu dobila nakon 2 mjeseca (intenzivno dojim još i sad), e sad ciklusi su malo zbrčkani naravno, zadnjih nekoliko ide ovako:38,43,23,26,31 dan, a sada mi ciklus traje 63 dana i ni naznake od menge. Radila sam test na trudnoću 15tak dana nakon što se trudnoća eventualno mogla dogoditi ali je bio negativan. 44. dan ciklusa sam imala nekakve dvije kapi krvi ali onako smećkaste i to je bilo to. Pa jel moguće da nisam trudna, a ciklus taaako divlji. Mislim ne bih imala ništa protiv da je trudnoća, ali eto test je bio negativan, sad, mogu ga ponoviti ali mi se čini da je tad već trebao biti plus ako ima nešto. A i valjda bih imala neke simptome trudnoće. Uf!

Jel imao netko ovakav slučaj? Hajde da čujem što mislite!

----------


## Barbara1

Ja sam dosta dugo krvarila nakon poroda,a kad sam pomislila da je konačno stalo opet par dana malkoc tako da nisam znala jel to mjesečnica ili još uvijeh lohije.
Sad mi se zna dogoditi da mi je par dana vruće-hladno svakih 5 min i da imam onaj osjećaj težine u trbuhu kao pred mjesečnicu i onda kap dvije i to je to.
Iako imam prijateljicu koja doji svoju 13-mjesečnu curicu i još uvijek nema mjesečnicu.

----------


## Lindsay

Ljudi moji...... meni m nikako ne dolazi i ja već u sto briga jučer ponovno (pazi nakon više od mjesec dana) napravim test na trudnoću uvjerena da ništa od toga i da imam neke gadne probleme, kad ono........ plus veliki ko Velebit. Ja trudna! Eh sad sam u šoku, jer kad sam prvi puta radila test napravila sam ga  15 dana nakon odnosa koji bi rezultirao trudnoćom. Dva dana nakon tog neg testa vidim ja lagani spoting, kao implantacijski koji sam imala i u prvoj trudnoći. Ali to je bila jaaaaako kasna implantacija. Pa jel to moguće?! I sad sam totalno u šoku jer je već to dobrana trudnoća, jel kasno sad na prvi pregled (možda glupo pitam ali sam totalno zbunj) 
uf

----------


## anek

lindsay, što drugo da ti napišem nego ČESTITAM!!!!!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Marsupilami

Cestitke!

A za prvi pregled nikada nije kasno  :Smile: 

Kad tad ga moras obaviti.

Sretno!

----------


## nova trudnica

kak su meni super ovakve priče :D 
čestiiiiitaaaaammmm :D

----------


## Lindsay

Eh, hvala, ali ja sam totalno zbunj, već sam se ufurala u drugi film i isplanirala drugo malo kasnije, a sad moram doći k sebi od iznenađenja. Uf!
A MM... isto totalno zbunj.

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam!   :Smile:

----------

